# Homelite 2700 psi w/honda gcv160 engine



## jwhitt12 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am having problems starting a honda gcv160 engine on my power washer. This is the 3rd power washer with exactly the same problem. The first 2 came from costco and then I got this one. 

I have checked to make sure that the switches are properly set, I ran this machine until the gas ran out which makes me think the problem is not bad gas. After I ran out of gas I had to go get the gas can, etc. which took between 5 and 10 minutes (used same gas as was used before). I then tried to restart. First with no choke and then with choke - made no difference and the engine didn't even caugh. No switches were moved from when it was running. I have repeated this same problem with the other power washers. Oh, I also make sure the water is on and the handle is open so no pressure builds up. I have not pulled the plug on this one but I have on the others and I have spark and the plug is not wet. 

This is driving me nuts. I am convinced that I am doing something wrong but, for the life of me, I cannot figure this out.

ANY thoughts would really be appreciated. I would take this to the local honda dealer but they are backed up for 2 months and I prefer not to wait.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

may a clog in the fuel shut off valve

but in 3 engines ????? i dont know


----------



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

Sounds like process of elimination is in order;

I'd start by pullin the plug, & check for fire

2nd, I'd remove the air filter and prime with alittle gas, and try startin..

I ain't going any further at this time, as I believe you'll find a fuel problem... 

Goood luck, keep us posted


----------



## jwhitt12 (Jun 27, 2011)

I am going to try with new gas. The gas I am using worked on the first go round and also works in my lawnmower but, perhaps, the honda is more sensitive and something may be wrong so I think that I where I am going to start.

The reason I have not checked the plug (wet or spark) is because I did that on the other machines and everything was fine and the only real connection is the gas I am using so, today, I will get some fresh and see what happens.

Thank you for the replies!


----------



## jwhitt12 (Jun 27, 2011)

I never could make the power washer work. I tried everything. I had spark, I had new gasoline, I had oil, I tried starter fluid - the works.

I then took it back to home depot and had their rental guy, who is supposed to understand these things, try and start it and he failed too. H swapped out the gas, made sure there was a spark and that the fuel was going where it was supposed to, etc. 

I suspect it has to do with ethanol. I am in washington state and ALL gas has at least 10% ethanol. I do know that both home depot and costco has had a fair share of these things returned with the same complaint as I had.

I would like to have contacted Honda power equipment but, after searching their site it seems that they do not deal with email complaints and when I called they were, basically, clueless <sigh>

Thanks to those who tried to help...............


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

please keep us posed of what happens


----------



## Rent-A-Husband (Dec 11, 2012)

I had a similar problem with several Honda engines in the past. I would resort to removing the air cleaner and spraying starting fluid straight into the carb with mixed results. Then it hit me... if I turned off all the switches, controls _and_ the throttle when I was done using the machine, the next time around, it would start right up on the first or second pull. Just before starting, turn on the start switch, open the fuel valve, slide the throttle to the full open position but keep the choke closed. Give it a pull or two being sure to release any pressure that may build up. This may do the trick. I think leaving the fuel valve open when not in use causes the problem by flooding the carb. That's just MHO.


----------



## Zamenasew (Apr 15, 2014)

thanks for the info guys. it'll really help me.


----------

